# Romney files $133M Supplmental Budget



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Filed this week... no direct impact on law enforcement, namely any MSP academy funding.

-Mike



> ROMNEY FILES $133M SUPPLEMENTAL
> 
> $46.6 million to adequately fund snow and ice removal on state roads
> $21.5 million to eliminate the claims backlog in the underground storage
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow!
Is this an attempt to expand beyond 77th RTT? :x


----------

